# Blasc Update und das Addon Quartz



## NeoWalker (13. Dezember 2007)

Solangsam hab ich wirklich keine lust mehr auf Blasc2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer wen es ein neues Update für "Quartz" gibt muss ich die Scheiß Ordner umbennen und 
in den Quartz Ordner packen...

HIER ein Bild dazu... Das obere Bild ist Vorher und das untere Nachher ! Ich habe die Ordner markiert die ich meine.

Ich hoffe es wird bald gefixt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da ich sonst keine lust mehr drauf habe
und Blasc von meinem Lapi runter ist.


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2007)

NeoWalker schrieb:


> Immer wen es ein neues Update für "Quartz" gibt muss ich die Scheiß Ordner umbennen und
> in den Quartz Ordner packen...



Warum musst du das tun? Das ist in dem Bild leider nicht nachvollziehbar, wenn du sagst, das du Ordner umbenennst. Was passiert denn überhaupt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Kristallkugel hats leider nicht verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeoWalker (13. Dezember 2007)

Lieber ZAM =)

Wenn ich die Ordner "Quartz_Buff" nicht in "Buff" umbennene und dann den Ordner "Buff" 
nicht in den "Quartz" Ordner tu geht nix. Sprich ich mache 
das Quartz am anfang nicht weg funktioniert die funktion im Addon nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Beispiel : 

"Quartz_Buff" umbennenen zu "Buff" und dann  nach "D:\Spiele\World of Warcraft Ordner\Interface\AddOns\Quartz" verschieben.
Macht man "Quartz_" von dem Buff funz die Funktion nicht !


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2007)

NeoWalker schrieb:


> Lieber ZAM =)
> 
> Wenn ich die Ordner "Quartz_Buff" nicht in "Buff" umbennene und dann den Ordner "Buff"
> nicht in den "Quartz" Ordner tu geht nix. Sprich ich mache
> ...




Das war doch verständlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werds an regnor weiterleiten.


----------



## NeoWalker (13. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war doch verständlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sehr freundlich von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaiLei (17. Dezember 2007)

Das soll aber so sein, also Quartz_Buff usw. Damit das Addon nunmal Lod ist.


----------



## NeoWalker (25. Dezember 2007)

Mmmhh... Kay

Wie ich grade feststellen musste besteht der Fehler immernoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

